# Feeding puppy food to an adult



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a spoo who was underweight. I started adding extra puppy kibble to the adult kibble....for more calories. I also ground up the puppy kibble and added peanut butter to make little treats...a lot of calories. She soon added weight and I had no adverse reactions.


----------

